# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  نیاز به سورس بازی  Snake به زبان Visual C++‎

## nasr

سلام

من سورس این بازی را نیاز دارم

از دوستان کسی داره?

ممنون

----------


## nasr

سلام

آقا یه نفر لطف کنه بگه این سورس که من گذاشتم با زبان C است یا C++‎

ممنون

----------


## nasr

10 بار دانلود شده یه نفر نمیگه با C نوشته شده یا C++‎ :متفکر:

----------


## Nima_NF

دقت کنید که تاپیک هایی که درخواست پروژه دانشجویی هستند باید حذف شوند...

پروژه ای که قرار دادید با کامپایلر ++visual C هست و به زبان C.
پسوند فایل ها وقتی .C به جای .cpp هست پروژه به صورت C کامپایل می شود.
معمولا این گونه کدها بین C و ++C مشترک هستند.

----------


## bahramch

من که کدی ندیدم که بشه دانلود کرد یا... :متفکر: 
اما اگه کسی کدس رو داره ممنون میشم

----------


## crackgns

ببین دوست عزیز شیوه ی نوشتن این برنامه از این قراره(من قبلا این برنامه رو تو VB6 نوشتم):
1-یه مربع کوچیک توی مد گرافیکی ایجاد کن و صفحه رو ریفرش نکن تا اثر حرکت این مربع روی صفحه بمونه.
2-صفحه کلید رو بخون و با استفاده از یه حلقه ی تکرار کاری کن که مربع تا دریافت کلید بعدی از صفحه کلید در جهت قبلی حرکت کنه
3-کلید هایی رو که کاربر وارد می کنه به همراه نقطه ای که مربع در لحظه ی وارد شدن کلید اونجا بوده  رو توی یه صف (queue) ذخیره کن.
4-حالا یه مربع دیگه به رنگ background ایجاد کن اثرمربع قبلی رو از بین ببره و هر وقت به نقاطی که توی صف هستند رسید مسیر خودش رو مطابق کلیدی که توی صف ذخیره شده عوض کنه.

----------

